# What Makes a Fursona Different from an OC?



## David Drake (Jul 5, 2018)

I think of a Fursona as "You if you were anthro" -idealized version of self at most - and everything else as just an OC. But I see people with Fursonas that are wildly different from who they really are, and having several of them. I'm wondering out of curiosity where others draw the line (I am trying to develop one myself and any insight would be helpful)


----------



## zenmaldita (Jul 5, 2018)

in my opinion, a fursona is the image you present as yourself in the fandom. 
an OC is just another character you made for purposes other than your personal representation.


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 5, 2018)

To me, a sona is “me” to an extent. Eventually they slip away into being their own character but it’s my favorite character to represent me or an aspect of me to the fandom I’m in.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 5, 2018)

A fursona is just like a persona in that it is another version of you, or perhaps an extension. An OC on the other hand is like someone creating a comic hero or a character from a story. Both sonas and OCs can have complex personalities and attributes, one is simply is another version of yourself, while the other is a personal creation.


----------



## IntelligentWolf (Jul 5, 2018)

I have two fursonas and one of them is essentially me and the other is how I'd ideally want to act in a social situation.  Leah is me currently, in that I'm shy and nervous around people and situations and Lillianne (Who's my icon) is who I aspire to be, who isn't held back by what happened to me in social situations of the past and can converse and be witty with the rest of them (And isn't embarrassed by situations that happen.)  I'm not sure when or if I'll be who I see Lilli as but it's a good goal to try to reach


----------



## David Drake (Jul 5, 2018)

Thank you for the feedback.

I think my original thinking works for me as I want to present a Fursona that is as honest to who I am as possible, but seeing the other distinctions was really helpful.


----------



## David Drake (Jul 7, 2018)

So, quick etiquette question: if I'm ready to move on and ask for help creating a Fursona, would I make a new thread to get the feedback I want easier (bring people in with the title) or just stay here so I don't spam?

EDIT: I think that I'll wait a week and if this isn't answered by then I'll just make a new thread.


----------



## Rant (Jul 7, 2018)

Imo a fursona is you, and not a character to play but you with a different look. Like we would all look different if we could. 

An oc is a character, like your in a play and acting the part. Not as fluid and connected as a fursona


----------



## Pinky (Jul 7, 2018)

Too me they're pretty much the same thing, although a fursona is a representation of you and an OC is something that may take a little bits from you, but does not represent you and is their own character.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Aug 10, 2018)

I'm pretty sure every character I've made relates back to me... So technically I have all sonas and no OCs

But my sonas are Ricky and Frostbite

Ricky cuz he symbolizes my love for the old west and my solitary habits

Frostbite cuz I'm a glutton and spiritual


----------



## grunesdragon (Aug 18, 2018)

Everyone else pretty much already nailed it... IMO a fursona is YOU or someone you'd like to be. I actually created my fursona subconciously using personality traits I liked, then realized I liked her because that's who I wanted to be, and ever since then me and my fursona have been synonymous.


----------



## Redwulf16 (Sep 12, 2018)

I have two sonas, one for me when i'm on my meds, one for when i'm off.
I feel like two different people depending on if I've forgotten them or not,
so it makes sense for them to be separate. (risperdal is a hell of a drug)
Also, I have an executive function disability, which is hard to explain how difficult
it makes just living life. Basically every basic, everyday task i.e. putting on shoes,
not losing things, doing things in the right order like brushing your teeth first and
then eating or putting the keys in the car before trying to drive away, are governed
by a type of brain processing called executive functioning, and mine is severely
restricted. I thought that having my sonas looking for something they were holding
in their hand would just be sad and pathetic, and totally not befitting of a mighty
mage or nimble rouge, so I made one have a crippled leg and the other nearly blind.

Edit: I just realized I mixed up the teeth brushing thing. I rest my case.

Edit: I forgot to finish what I was going to say. My OCs are mostly or completely unrelated, rather than very similar with a few minor differences. an example is my unnamed black wolf archer that is after the demon that burned his face off. Sonas typically have more detailed lore and backstories as well.


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 12, 2018)

I've always been confused by this, but i think it's partially about how much you identify with the character. You can definitely identify with your OCs, but maybe not on the same level as your sona(s)


----------



## Picklepaige (Sep 12, 2018)

For me personally they are mostly the same thing. My fursona has quite a few differences, I just call her my "fursona" because I feel like if the world turned furry I would be a fruit bat, and if I ever save up enough money for a fursuit she is what I would get.


----------



## Mayflower (Sep 12, 2018)

I think that a fursona can be whatever you want it to be. Doesn't matter if it's basically you in an anthro form, has some characteristics based on you, or is simply the favorite of your characters. Just call it your fursona and have fun with it 

This fandom is a mix of so many different people, interests, views and fetishes. Fursona is a word that's as loosely defined as "furry".


----------



## Yvvki (Sep 12, 2018)

It's the same thing, just different names. OC means original character. Fursona is a play off of Persona which means "the aspect of someone's character that is presented to or perceived by others."

All OC's are Personas, and all Personas are OC's.

Fursona is just a furry OC.

OC does not have to mean it's just for a story. In fact my first OC was myself in a different form. Just like how a Fursona is the persons 'self' for many people.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 12, 2018)

A fursona is a way to be yourself and meet yourself.  it's like Mr. Rogering yourself, really.


----------



## David Drake (Sep 12, 2018)

Wow, I can't believe it was only two months ago I was so green.


----------



## Morning-mouse (Sep 15, 2018)

David Drake said:


> Wow, I can't believe it was only two months ago I was so green.


everyone was at one point. I am still green myself but I had at least some starting grounds thanks to having good friends for support and a dream. Personally, my view is that I have a single fursona. One that reprisents me. And multiple oc's. The Oc's reprisent what I could have been had I walked a different path in life. I can use those for rp's that I couldn't have really participated in with just my little mouse self. I can expand my horisons and meet so many new people with new perspectives.

Alas. I see you have grown so you probably have seen perspectives like mine before. But it is always nice to share your perspective, you never know where it will take you.


----------



## David Drake (Sep 15, 2018)

Morning-mouse said:


> everyone was at one point. I am still green myself but I had at least some starting grounds thanks to having good friends for support and a dream. Personally, my view is that I have a single fursona. One that reprisents me. And multiple oc's. The Oc's reprisent what I could have been had I walked a different path in life. I can use those for rp's that I couldn't have really participated in with just my little mouse self. I can expand my horisons and meet so many new people with new perspectives.
> 
> Alas. I see you have grown so you probably have seen perspectives like mine before. But it is always nice to share your perspective, you never know where it will take you.



It's just so weird to me that after months, long after I got a satisfactory answer (similar to yours), all of a sudden this thread is getting tons of replies again.


----------



## Morning-mouse (Sep 15, 2018)

I just replied to it because I found the idea interesting myself and happened to stumble across it. All it takes is 1 person to resurrect a thread from the dead and if the idea is good enough people will respond.


----------

